# [Kodi] Internet Archive Game Launcher (IAGL), RetroArch Simbling but as Online Rom Cloud Remote Repo



## Grand-Master (Jan 10, 2019)

I want to share information that guides to a plugin developed for Retro Games by zach-morris called IAGL(Internet Archive Game Launcher) on Kodi without the need to have the games on external hard disk drives or whatever memory of your choice but you need Kodi in whatever available operating system platform you choose(Mac OS, Android, Windows, etc. for whatever device of your choose) but in a specified version: Kodi v18 beta(Between 1-7) Leia(Actual). The thing is, you need RetroArch, IAGL downloads the game of your choice temporaly and you can play it in real time and then deletes itself later for downloading later again(You have the choice also to download to your memory storage), for larger games I know its a Hard waiting but depends on your internet speed. IAGL has all that RetroArch "can offer in emulation and cores"(Interlinked) but as an internet rom temporaly downloader and player(Also a repository to download roms directly to your memory storage) but dependant of RetroArch so you dont have to keep any game of your choice on storage because the storage is in a remote cloud service that has all games or the majority in history of every retro game console on any language of your choice but in kodi that with this plugin it offers all kind of cover setups automatically, rom information, rom overview, years, images, trailers, rom description, console banners and many more, you know what kodi is capable of, if it is with the movies, music, tv series and other kind of media so may be also be with games with this plugin called IAGL(Internet Archive Game Launcher). So here it goes, read this carefully!, my try was with an Android 4K TV with Android Operation System(Xinput controller needed if on Windows OS or integrated Android OS on TV, also Android TV Box or whatever your choice but you need a way to play the games(RetroArch with Xinput controller interlinked with Internet Archive Game Launcher on Kodi):

-

https://forum.kodi.tv/showthread.php?tid=332966


- 

https://github.com/zach-morris/plugin.program.iagl/wiki
 (Downloads for the plugin and repository zip files to install for Kodi can be find here and the Tutorial very well explained!)



Spoiler: Zip Files



Install them with Kodi and you need the Kodi Installer addon to install beta 18(v1-7) Leia(Actual):
plugin.program.iagl-2.0.5.zip : https://www.dropbox.com/s/68bahwniinlbuj1/plugin.program.iagl-2.0.5.zip?dl=0
repository.zachmorris-1.0.0.zip : https://www.dropbox.com/s/hmcwqkcp4uykiqj/repository.zachmorris-1.0.0.zip?dl=0
Note: You need to create an account for the plugin!





Proof:


----------



## CORE (Jan 10, 2019)

This seems very interesting but you can bet it will be under much scrutiny and certain groups will kill it just like many Streaming Plugins.

But Thanks For Info.


----------



## Grand-Master (Jan 10, 2019)

CORE said:


> This seems very interesting but you can bet it will be under much scrutiny and certain groups will kill it just like many Streaming Plugins.
> 
> But Thanks For Info.


I hope not!, it's very well done, I don't think it will die.


----------



## WD_GASTER2 (Jan 11, 2019)

CORE said:


> This seems very interesting but you can bet it will be under much scrutiny and certain groups will kill it just like many Streaming Plugins.
> 
> But Thanks For Info.


this just seems like a bad idea in general and could jeopardize the protected status the internet archive enjoys.


----------



## Grand-Master (Jan 12, 2019)

WD_GASTER2 said:


> this just seems like a bad idea in general and could jeopardize the protected status the internet archive enjoys.


Yeah you maybe right, I just hope it standstills for the best time as possible! but it is a good idea what they did, I think is not bad at all to post some info about this just for alternate ways to accessing roms by any other means trough web without having them in a memory storage that it is the advantage, if you want this removed then just say it!


----------



## weatMod (Feb 24, 2019)

Grand-Master said:


> I hope not!, it's very well done, I don't think it will die.


no it is very POORLY DONE
 it is a POS

i thought it was great till i actually tried to use it

it SUCKS

bigger games like anything over 16 bit  and n64 is a waste of time

the DL  fails 100%  of the time

 and whoever made this addon did not even bother to have it check the DL  not even for a file size let alone a hash check ,

 if the DL fails ( and it will 100% of the time if a game is anything over N64) then it will  tell you the game has been successfully downloaded when in fact it has not fully downloaded , 

  then you have to go to  the folder where it DL's the game to and delete the incomplete file or else  it will not initiate the DL again because it thinks the game has been successfully downloaded already  (if you have it set to do not redownload which is the preferred setting)

i got up N64 working

then   i tried to get  DC but games fail to download 100%  of the time

 i tried to  get sega saturn and it says i need an account WTF?
 so i need an account for DC but not for saturn and  DC does not work

 also there is no PSP which is a let down

also it has no bios files ,  it provides ROMs but not  bios files  ,what? why?
 it is ok to provide  ROMS but  not BIOS ?
i don't get it

also menu art is not consistent at all
especially for systems
 i hope this improves , it is a really   good idea but really poorly executed


----------



## Grand-Master (Feb 26, 2019)

weatMod said:


> no it is very POORLY DONE
> it is a POS
> 
> i thought it was great till i actually tried to use it
> ...





weatMod said:


> no it is very POORLY DONE
> it is a POS
> 
> i thought it was great till i actually tried to use it
> ...


I think you are too negative my friend, for me everything works excellent, i have no idea what you have done with your setup or what you're doing but i can tell that I did have success on everything you say failure.


----------



## weatMod (Feb 26, 2019)

Grand-Master said:


> I think you are too negative my friend, for me everything works excellent, i have no idea what you have done with your setup or what you're doing but i can tell that I did have success on everything you say failure.


well i FINALLY did get it to DL a DC game after only 400 tries
it kept  failing to DL , not sure if it's because the servers are overloaded or what but the larger games take FOREVER to successfully download , the worst part is that when they fail to DL  IAGL  says they  have downloaded successfully and then you need to  open a file browser and browse to  the incomplete file and delete it before it will let you try and  DL the game again  ,this gets VERY annoying  when games like dreamcast games fail to fully  download   hundreds of times
they really need to fix it so that it performs a hash check to confirm if the game was  actually completed before it tells you it was successfully downloaded

also not sure why it asks for an account for saturn games but not   for DC games
 i don't even know if it is free to setup an account

it does work great for 8 bit,  16 bit, arcade ,and N64 even
 but beyond that i have had nothing but problems
i also wish they would add PSP


----------



## CORE (Feb 26, 2019)

Well I have not tryed it myself but it is still early days yet so it should improve , @weatMod are you running this on an Android Device? I do know these can be bit crap , have not tryed Pi , ODroid or Shield though you cant go wrong with a PC.


----------



## Grand-Master (Feb 26, 2019)

weatMod said:


> well i FINALLY did get it to DL a DC game after only 400 tries
> lept failing to DL , not sure if it because the server are overloaded or what but the larger games take FOREVER go successfully download , the worst part is that when they fail to DL  IAGL  says they  have downloaded successfully and then you need to  open a file browser and browse to  the incomplete file and delete it before it will let you try and  Dl the game again this gets VERY annoying  when   games like dreamcast games fail to fully  download   hundreds of times
> they really need to fix it so that it performs a hash check to confirm if the game was  actually completed before it tells you it was successfully downloaded
> 
> ...


I am glad you made it! at least, I think the servers are the problem, you maybe right, I think now IAGL is more public now than before that's why the overload. For the Account I made an official one, general... when you make one you made one general for all, at least for me that's how is functioning for me.


----------



## weatMod (Feb 26, 2019)

CORE said:


> Well I have not tryed it myself but it is still early days yet so it should improve , @weatMod are you running this on an Android Device? I do know these can be bit crap , have not tryed Pi , ODroid or Shield though you cant go wrong with a PC.


yes i am running it on a fire HD8 with play store installed on it


----------



## CORE (Feb 26, 2019)

Figured as much I have same problems with other Apps Android Devices can tend to be slow dont know if it because they Low Power or what.


----------

